# this night rated -10 on a 1 to 10 scale



## ma2va92 (May 13, 2005)

Well it's 03:20.. just got home.... pager went off about 22:30... call for a atv wreck.. pt is laying on gravel road .. not sure if he's breathing... we get there.. young child is down.... FF is doing CPR .. child is tubed.. and baged lines are started.. but he's cold to the touch.. [no helmet]  no one saw him wreck  they last saw him at about 2100.. he was heading home on his 4 wheeler.... i see this guy holding his hand .. I know Him.. excuse me.. let us move him to the back of the ambulance...chopper is in the air and about 4 min's out.. i got back to this guy... hey you know the boy... It's my son.... DAM .. I know this kid...[just didn't look like the boy i knew his face was a mess] he has played ball with my kids.... ... no way we can get him back .. chopper is on the ground .. there medic's and flight nurse.. try and try... no way.. he has left this earth...police are taping and taking pictures.. checking distance from every point there is... the road is closed no way I can get our unit  out of here.. for awhile.... mom and dad along with his brother and sister and grandmother are all in the back of our ambulance so knowing these folks I try to   sit in there with them talking. for about 45 min's... trying to be of help... and i  feel ...hell don't what i feel.... while there son lay in peace in the other unit...... .. then one of the officers.. ask if i could help search the edge of the road where this happened... there looking for his other sneaker... well the grass is about 2 feet tall... we find a couple little pieces of the 4 wheeler.. know new points to check distance from.. then i see.. bone.. it's part of his jaw... then find a couple more small pieces of bone.. and some soft tissue....  

well I going to try and go over to there house in the am.. to do somethig  have no idea what...... 

this is the worst call i have ever been on.....

 ya know in my mind if your 80 plus and you die.. it's sad.. but 80 plus years is a long time

ya know when your 13 years old. and you die.... it's just bites.. it's wrong

just had to type this out.. ya know the feeling of just had to get this out... 

thanks


----------



## Jon (May 13, 2005)

Yeah... I had one like that too... They aretough... If you need anyone to talk to, we are al here...

Jon


----------



## Wingnut (May 13, 2005)

We're here for you, let us know how you're doing. My heart goes out to you and the family.


----------



## emtbuff (May 13, 2005)

> * Wingnut Posted on May 13 2005, 09:47 AM
> We're here for you, let us know how you're doing. My heart goes out to you and the family *



I"ll second that.


----------



## Phridae (May 14, 2005)

Thats horrible. I'm sorry.


----------



## ma2va92 (May 14, 2005)

I spent alot of time with the mom and dad yesterday and some time last night..... I would guess about 300 people were in and out of there home yesterday.... 

I guess the best thing I  could do was  just be a shoulder .... Lord knows there is nothing else  that can be said...  how many time's do you say " I am so sorry"

One big thing I really wanted to do was have mom and dad.. try not to rember there 13 yo son the way they saw him when he was laying on the road.. because of the injurys.. theres a 99% chance that he was gone by the time the parents got to the seen.. the lady that found him called the parents before they called 911.. being they lived about 1000 ft from the scene........so the only thing I could say was... remember him... in the front yard play.. or working on his garden... beacuse  by the time you got there.. your son already had his wings.. and he was your little angel looking over you.... 

I plan on going to there services on monday.. he will be buried at the church arcoss he road from there house... next to his grandfather... who died 3years ago to the day....


thanks for letting me vent.... 

time for me to get ready for a 4 hour standby event .. there is a dog show .. horse show and rideing thing going on..... hope the rain holds off till to night


----------



## emtbuff (May 14, 2005)

yep remember whens are the best thing to offer people.  

My neighbor passed away from cancer with in the last couple weeks.  It has been a little tough but I know that he is watching.  When we would visit him he was always up beat and he told me one time while he was in the hospital that to promise him one thing...  ... and that was to continue on in nursing and running on the ambulance because I will be awesome at it.  And now to think about it I still want to cry but he has been my driving force these last few weeks of the semester as I really wonder am I really cut out for this??  I remeber him and I can say yes.  

So from a personal stand point I can say reasurance that their loved one is watching them daily is a great feeling.  You did an awesome job and I am sure of that so lend the shoulder when it is needed and just listen that is the best thing we can all do.


----------



## MedicPrincess (May 14, 2005)

I am very sorry.  Please talk to us if it helps.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (May 14, 2005)

Very sorry to hear that. Like you said, its not so bad when its an older person, but calls with kids get to me every time.

You and his family are in my thoughts and prayers. Take care, and as has been said, we're all here if you need us.


----------



## MMiz (May 15, 2005)

GVRS672,

It was hard for me to read your post, and I can't imagine being in your shoes.  

We're here for you, and if there is anything I can do, please don't heistate to contact me.

You and your community will be in my thoughts


----------



## ma2va92 (May 17, 2005)

T h a n k    Y O U    A l l 

went to the service today.. ... and then to the grave side service.... the grandmother took her husbands ashes and placed them in the coffin with her grandson.... there wasn't a dry eye to be found     there must have been 2 hundred people there.... this was great support for the family... alot of kids.... that was good to see....

I hope a few of them remember what happen to this boy... ATV with out a helmet


thanks again for the support...


----------



## rescuecpt (May 17, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear this, it will take you a long time to recover from this but it sounds like you have been a wonderful asset to the family.

We just found out yesterday that one of our member's kids has leukemia... woke up not feeling well last Monday, and yesterday (one week later) they had ruled out everything else.


----------



## rescuejew (May 22, 2005)

hugs to you GVRS and rescuecpt, sound like you could both use a big one....


----------



## rescuecpt (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuejew_@May 21 2005, 11:00 PM
> * hugs to you GVRS and rescuecpt, sound like you could both use a big one.... *


 Thanks.    Andrew is undergoing intense chemo right now, seems to be doing ok all things considered.


----------



## cbdemt (May 23, 2005)

Late as usual, but just wanted to say you're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Stevo (Jun 11, 2005)

condolenses...


----------

